# Charley Rosen on Ewing - interesting



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

quote from foxsports.com

Ewing was incredibly selfish and was only concerned with getting his numbers. That's why he constantly forced shots through double teams instead of passing to open teammates. His specialty was spinning toward the baseline, away from the second defender, and launching poorly-angled shots. Because Ewing was never committed to passing the ball, he was a terrible passer. 

In addition, Ewing was an awful defender who couldn't even dream of guarding any opponent capable of scoring while facing the basket. He also had a quick trigger on defense — just show him the ball and he'd jump to block a phantom shot. Blame his bad knees, however, for his limited lateral movement. His relatively small hands led to chronic fumble-itis. But his big mouth also led to arrogant boasting that he could never back up. 

Did he always play hard? Positively. Was he a choker? Absolutely. But there was a much more basic cause for Ewing's inadequacies: — he never could figure out what he had to do to win.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

it's easy to have a completely one sided analysis of a player. nice job charlie, as usual.

ewing anchored the best defense in the nba for 3 years straight, and top 4 8 years straight. how can he possibly call ewing an awful defender? why listen to anything he says the rest of the piece? 

he wasn't a good passer, and had hands of stone, but was a very good scorer.

he wasn't hakeem, and he wasn't ewing, and he wasn't shaq. but he was in the upper echelon. 

i love guys who talk about launching poorly angled shots, without discussing how efficiently that player scored. it's just a laughably bad piece, which makes it not bad for charlie.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Everything Rosen writes is negative. How does he keep his job churning out this kind of trash?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> he wasn't hakeem, and he wasn't *ewing*, and he wasn't shaq. but he was in the upper echelon.


I think you meant Robinson?



> i love guys who talk about launching poorly angled shots, without discussing how efficiently that player scored. it's just a laughably bad piece, which makes it not bad for charlie.


Agreed, Rosen is one of the worst writers out there. He detests any non-triangle offense and has no problem blindly bashing players.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

i meant jordan there, actually. don't know how it came out ewing!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

kflo said:


> i meant jordan there, actually. don't know how it came out ewing!


You do know that there's this magical feature called an edit button, right?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Frankly with all the inaccuracies Rosen writes, I wouldn't be averse to starting a petition to get Rosen fired. He doesn't even get his facts straight half the time (i.e. he wrote Chris Jent was overmatched as the Cleveland coach)


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Ewing is one of the 50 greatest players !!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Frankly with all the inaccuracies Rosen writes, I wouldn't be averse to starting a petition to get Rosen fired. He doesn't even get his facts straight half the time (i.e. he wrote Chris Jent was overmatched as the Cleveland coach)


When Charley Hosen wrote articles analyzing the talent and impact of KG and LeBron, he used their respective two worst games of the season to do so. And that's not to mention the idiotic logic of analyzing someone's entire playing style using only one game as a reference.

Like I said before, someone needs to take him out back and put him out of his misery.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

kflo said:


> i meant jordan there, actually. don't know how it came out ewing!


Freudian slip. You clearly consider Ewing and Jordan equivalent.

I find that incomprehensible. Defend your belief that Ewing was as valuable a player as Jordan.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

That article isn't interesting, its just stupid.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Charley Rosen: Lazy, Grouchy, Hack.

Is there a worse combination?

Did we ever figure out if TheRealDeal was Charley Rosen or not?

I hated Ewing for his entire career--he was the enemy. But respect must be paid. 

And I think he'll probably turn into a good coach. Probably on the college level.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> And I think he'll probably turn into a good coach. Probably on the college level.


Did you ever notice that whenever Ewing was out for a game, he'd come to games in a nice suit and carrying a _briefcase_? Why a briefcase? What was in that thing, to keep him occupied on days he couldn't play?

Strange cat. But maybe he was practicing to be a coach.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

It was full of bills. At least everytime he played in Atlanta...that way he could go straight from the arena to the Gold Club.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Burn said:


> It was full of bills. At least everytime he played in Atlanta...that way he could go straight from the arena to the Gold Club.


 :cheers: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Charley Rosen: Lazy, Grouchy, Hack.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think he'll probably turn into a good coach. Probably on the college level.



I would be surprised if Ewing ever got a head coaching gig, and I would be shocked if he had success.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bballlife said:


> I would be surprised if Ewing ever got a head coaching gig, and I would be shocked if he had success.


I agree. Career assistant at best. I actually think he's just looking for something to do. Maybe he could start a big man camp, for the day when Pete Newell finally kicks the bucket.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HKF said:


> I agree. Career assistant at best. I actually think he's just looking for something to do. Maybe he could start a big man camp, for the day when Pete Newell finally kicks the bucket.


 So he can teach all centers to fall in love with their jump shots and how to get away with a travel on every drive?


----------

